# Loss of power



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

My car has been feeling like its been losing power. not like complete power loss. Its just around the 2500-3000 RPM range and then its normal afterwards. It primarily happens during 2nd gear. it started happening after I swapped in my friends ECU to test if worked properly, for a SC 2 TC swap we're doing. I swapped my ECU back in after I drove w/ his ECU for an hour. I really have no clue as to what the hell the problem is, but its got me worried.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> My car has been feeling like its been losing power. not like complete power loss. Its just around the 2500-3000 RPM range and then its normal afterwards. It primarily happens during 2nd gear. it started happening after I swapped in my friends ECU to test if worked properly, for a SC 2 TC swap we're doing. I swapped my ECU back in after I drove w/ his ECU for an hour. I really have no clue as to what the hell the problem is, but its got me worried.


Could be just a fluke and let it sit all night without battery connection.
ALSO, check your Temp sensor. This keeps the detent in timing retarded longer if it shows a hot motor at all times, or no pulse.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Could be just a fluke and let it sit all night without battery connection.
> ALSO, check your Temp sensor. This keeps the detent in timing retarded longer if it shows a hot motor at all times, or no pulse.


Thanks, I'll try that tonight.


----------



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

or it could be a fuel/ air prob.  
sometimes it's the lil things that we over look that casue the biggest problems.


----------

